# Uber tips per order on stacked deliveries?



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

Who knows how to see the per delivery tip on a Uber Eats stacked delivery?
I see only a total for the delivery and a total for the tips. I don't see Delivery A- 4$ delivery fee and 3$ tip, and delivery B 2$ delivery fee, and 5$ tip. 
I would see 6$ delivery fee and 8$ tip. 
I want to see the breakdown. 
I want to know which customers are tipping well and which are not.
I want to know this so I can make sure I do excellent deliveries for the better tippers who appreciate the service, and can choose whether I want to deliver to a customer who does not appreciate the service as much.
I called Uber help asking for this and get a person who did not provide a good answer.
Anyone know how to find this in the statements or information provided?
.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

There is no way to know, bro. The way I look at it, it's not worth doing either one unless you're going to do both. There was one time I split up a double, and I got lucky because another one came in that increased my earnings. But it hasn't happened since.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

It’s easy 

after You complete the first leg, look at your trips
It will tell how much of your pay for the double the first one is

it will likely show up as a $2 delivery but it will say the estimated total is (insert total with tip)


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> It’s easy
> 
> after You complete the first leg, look at your trips
> It will tell how much of your pay for the double the first one is
> ...


I've tried that a couple of times and it hasn't worked. It doesn't show up on my trip list until both orders are delivered.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> I've tried that a couple of times and it hasn't worked. It doesn't show up on my trip list until both orders are delivered.


For me, it does. It literally shows up right away about a minute after I have dropped off the first order. Makes it easy to see how much the first order tipped.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> For me, it does. It literally shows up right away about a minute after I have dropped off the first order. Makes it easy to see how much the first order tipped.


The problem is you've already picked up the second order. So you're basically committed to delivering it anyway. I think the OP was looking for a way to avoid that obligation.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

tkman said:


> Who knows how to see the per delivery tip on a Uber Eats stacked delivery?
> I see only a total for the delivery and a total for the tips. I don't see Delivery A- 4$ delivery fee and 3$ tip, and delivery B 2$ delivery fee, and 5$ tip.
> I would see 6$ delivery fee and 8$ tip.
> I want to see the breakdown.
> ...


Why? Your reasoning for wanting to know why is silly. So you can give the better tipper better service?? Dont get ot twisted me man. Have a ever ordered food from UberEats? Trust me you are paying for good service wether you tip well or not. A food delivery cost $5-20+ extra on top of your food costs. Customer is certainly paying for good service wether they decide to tip you $0 or $100. 

You wanted to know who tipped you $2 more so you can change the order around to accomodate the higher tipper is a joke. When you get an order and somehow can change the order of dropoff around (pretty sure allowed on DD but not UE) then do so based on quickiest route and not biggest tip..this will eventually make you more money.

If a customer wanted faster service Im pretty sure they have an option to pay a few extra bucks for priority dropoff.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> For me, it does. It literally shows up right away about a minute after I have dropped off the first order. Makes it easy to see how much the first order tipped.


ARe you driving Uber? Inour area Uber has a 1 hour delay before tips show. So you have already done 3 more deliveries before you know what the tip is. Would be nice if it showed right away.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> Why? Your reasoning for wanting to know why is silly. So you can give the better tipper better service?? Dont get ot twisted me man. Have a ever ordered food from UberEats? Trust me you are paying for good service wether you tip well or not. A food delivery cost $5-20+ extra on top of your food costs. Customer is certainly paying for good service wether they decide to tip you $0 or $100.
> 
> You wanted to know who tipped you $2 more so you can change the order around to accomodate the higher tipper is a joke. When you get an order and somehow can change the order of dropoff around (pretty sure allowed on DD but not UE) then do so based on quickiest route and not biggest tip..this will eventually make you more money.
> 
> If a customer wanted faster service Im pretty sure they have an option to pay a few extra bucks for priority dropoff.


You sound like an Uber employee. If I knew who tipped I would accept the order. If I know who never tips I would not accept the order. It doesn't matter to me what Uber charges for the delivery it's what makes the delivery worth my while. Uber does not pay enough to make it worth while to do the delivery. If I never received a tip I would stop delivering Uber. Not worth it. The Uber fee barely covers the fully costed expense of the delivery on a per milage basis. I am happy to let other drivers deliver to the poor tippers if they choose to. I am also happy to stop driving if the only deliveries I get are for non tippers. I only drive because I get sufficient tips to make it marginally worth it. When I say I will provide good service it means I will do the delivery as quickly and effectively as possible if I know the odds of a tip are high. I won't do the delivery at all if I know there will not be a tip. I'd say a delivery versus no delivery is definately providing a different level of service.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

I understand taking care of the tippers. If the payout was good I wouldn't worry. If a one mile delivery paid $10 but no tip,it's worth taking. End of the day were doing this to make $.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I don’t really care, so long as I’m happy overall. At the end of the day, that’s all that really matters to me.

If someone in a stack turns out to be a non-tipper, I just think of it as the tipper treating them. You know, like someone buting them a drink.

My minimum for stacks is higher than for singles though. On a very slow shift it’s $3/mile, on busy days it’s $5/mile. And no more than 8 miles. Because it would suck if the non-tipper is further away than a good tipper.

To me, it’s not an issue that really bothers me, honestly. On the flip side, it boosts my AR and gives me more wiggle room for declines. Sure, my AR doesn’t matter, but I just hate it when it dips below 2%.


----------

